# A6 or gtg in NYC tristate area?



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

Are there enough of us here to have an A6 gtg in the nyc area? Or would an Audi meet be a better idea?


----------



## alpina5 (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: A6 or gtg in NYC tristate area? (B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!)*

i m down for a meet








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## XClusive-A6 (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: A6 or gtg in NYC tristate area? (B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!)*

i'm in let me now when and were?...


----------



## alpina5 (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: A6 or gtg in NYC tristate area? (XClusive-A6)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif qns, brooklyn ???


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: A6 or gtg in NYC tristate area? (alpina5)*

I was hoping rockland/westchester...


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: A6 or gtg in NYC tristate area? (alpina5)*

There's a weekly GTG in Brooklyn, every Friday night.








Audi's & V-dubs. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## No1HondaHateR (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: A6 or gtg in NYC tristate area? (B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!)*

im in brooklyn im down for it i think alpina is in queens three isnt enough but i got a whole slew of audi and dubbers 

a6 only pics could be good
wheres this meet you speak of i go to one at McDonalds on rockaway pkwy near the pier if its he same one youre talkin about is ya a6 silver









_Modified by No1HondaHateR at 1:26 PM 1-19-2006_


_Modified by No1HondaHateR at 1:27 PM 1-19-2006_


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: A6 or gtg in NYC tristate area? (No1HondaHateR)*

Yep, that's me
















and, btw...Love seeing Avants http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## No1HondaHateR (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: A6 or gtg in NYC tristate area? (5speed6)*

if anybody wants to get together we can meet up in brooklyn at the mcdonalds in rockaway pkwy.its right off of the belt pkwy real easy to get to......friday night bring your cameras ill throw out some directions later on this week


----------



## XClusive-A6 (Jan 3, 2006)

let me now when the next one is? i live in Bk


----------



## No1HondaHateR (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (XClusive-A6)*

the next one is friday night every friday night people come out there around like 10 o'clock.ill put up some directoins for people that dont know where it is and there might be a cruise on saturday but i have to ask around about that.
but xclusive since youre in brooklyn its st the mcdonalds on rockaway pkwy right near canarsie pier

AIM:ThePYPEman


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (No1HondaHateR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *No1HondaHateR* »_the next one is friday night every friday night people come out there around like 10 o'clock.ill put up some directoins for people that dont know where it is and there might be a cruise on saturday but i have to ask around about that.
but xclusive since youre in brooklyn its st the mcdonalds on rockaway pkwy right near canarsie pier

AIM:ThePYPEman

Yes, that's right...Next Friday...anytime after 9:00PM http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
We are working on two cruises this weekend, one Saturday, and one Sunday.


----------



## No1HondaHateR (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (5speed6)*

Since fridays almost here here are some directions as best as i can give them
its easy

take the belt parkway to rockaway pkwy
*if youre traveling west*
make the right onto rockaway pkwy
its only like block up so you should the mcdonalds on the left and thats it
*if youre traveling eastbound*
get off at rockway pkwy go around the circle under the overpass and thats rockway pkwy 
go down about 2 blocks and its the mcdonlds on the left
Im gonna try and post the actual address tomorow sometime during the day so you can mapquest it yourself but its real simple its right off of the highway
good luck and hope to see you there


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (No1HondaHateR)*

Got ya covered Hondahater







:
Address is:
*2010 Rockaway Pkwy
Brooklyn, NY 11236-5602, US*


----------



## alpina5 (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: (5speed6)*

might come out this weekend







if not for sure next http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## No1HondaHateR (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (alpina5)*

youre good man i past there today but was to lazy to drive in and find out the address and couldnt see the #s from the street.......
Im so late i found the BAR post......now i know where to find out whats goin on http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## No1HondaHateR (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (No1HondaHateR)*

yep no one showed up....thanks guys lol
well 5speed u did but u dont count 
and we had a sick ride to jersey the sat. all you guys missed it


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (No1HondaHateR)*

'ats allright HondaH8r...we represented


----------



## alpina5 (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: (5speed6)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif NICE, i got to make it one of these days,


----------



## No1HondaHateR (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (alpina5)*

yea i think i got a few pics like that too probably post em up tomorow or something cuz i used two camreas







but the pics in mine are goin up real soon


----------

